# Good Conventional Reel for Surf Fising?



## fisher2322

I might get a conventional reel for surf fishing...I need it to be able to cast good since I am fishing from the surf and prefer to put at least 400 yards of 100 pound power pro braid that is mono equivalment to 17pounds. Is the Abu Garcia® Ambassadeur® Alphamar™ Round Baitcast Reel good? Here is a link to it so you can look at it and tell me what you think:

http://www.basspro.com/Abu-Garcia-Am...rodDescription 

Please let me know if you suggest a different conventional reel that would be better.


----------



## Tommy

The Abu Garcia® Ambassadeur® Alphamar looks like a boat reel to me. I'm not sure what type of cast control it has (didn't see any mentioned in the add) but it would probably be a bear to try cast effectively.

400 yards of 17 lb test mono (or braid equivalent) is pretty big for a castable setup. A 7500 Abu would be a better choice. It hold 300 yards of 20 lb mono, or about 350 yrds of 17. The daiwa 30 series is also great (close in size to the 7500). The 525 mag is a great middleweight surf reel, i think it holds about 250 yrs of 17 lb test. You need something that will give you enough control to cast effectively while surf fishing. 

IMHO 400 yrds of 17 lb test is a bit much for most species. I've put 150-200 lb sharks on the beach with a 525 loaded with 17 lb test and it casts great too! 

Tommy


----------



## SNDFLEE

I would start with a daiwa slosh 20. They don't break the bank, don't require a lot of maintenance, and they cast very well. Welcome to the addiction


----------



## fisher2322

Thanks guys...Appreciate the help. I am probably going to get the Abu Garcia® Ambassadeur® 7000C3i Round Bait Cast reel. Im pretty sure it has magnetic casting


----------



## dsurf

Agree with Tommy on the 525 Mag or *Squall 15* recommendation....the gear box is slanted forward accommodating small or large hands. The Daiwa slosh, sha, shv models do not.......that's a problem for many.


----------



## fisher2322

Does the Squall 15 have magnetic casting...or a way to make it less likely for backlashes? and is it a good reel for braid? I am not sure about not having a line guide also...I have never had a reel without line guides..


----------



## dsurf

The Squall has more than ample magnetic braking capability........being one of the newest models available, I'm sure it will handle braid just fine. However, I prefer mono on my conventional setups......observation and practice is your best bet to get a handle on the non level wind reels.......it really becomes second nature after a bit of practice.


----------



## obxflea

why the need for 100# braid? A 7000 may hold 200yds of 100# braid, 15-20# mono is all you need. Dont get the abu, the Penn and Daiwa are much better.


----------



## fisher2322

Thanks guy. I ordered the hundred pound braid already....so I have to use it. 
Here are my setups:

1. The Fin-Nor Spinning Reel that can hold 600 yards of 100 pound braid.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...oductname_link

2. Daiwa EXC6500T Exceler Heavy Action Spinning Reel

http://www.tackledirect.com/daiwa-ex...ning-reel.html

3. Rod- Since I go 2 weeks out the years usually....I am going to get the Daiwa Beef Stick Rod. What length should I get? I want to have a tall rod to be able to cast far...but I also want the drag to work well. Please respond. Thanks.


----------



## Mark G

Save the braid for your spinning reels.


How are you going to break off if you get hung up in the surf ??

Having to cut 100 lb braid leaves a big mess behind and you will likely ruin a reel or rod if you try to pull 100 lb braid free from a snag.

On the rod -- 12 to 13 foot length is the norm for most bait fishing in the surf.


----------



## jimmy z

A nice reel that i use is the Okuma Contura 203. Ya can't backlash this baby. It has a variable mag as well!


----------



## Flytyingguy1

Love my Blue Yonder 6500


----------



## fisher2322

Thanks guys. I got the spinning reels I mentioned. I already ordered 100 pound braid. but in the future do you recommend I get 50 or 65 pound braid so I can hold more line?


----------



## AKrichard

fisher2322 said:


> Thanks guys. I got the spinning reels I mentioned. I already ordered 100 pound braid. but in the future do you recommend I get 50 or 65 pound braid so I can hold more line?


With me i'd use the 100 lb. for the shock leader and since in the condistions i fish, it does well for abrasion too as most of the rubbing and snags that happen usually at the last 20 ft or so. My running line is 30 lb braid(power pro)...it casts well. I found that any more than 40 lb braid i tend to have more backlashes and suffer w/ distance as the poundage goes up. I toss between 5- 8 ozs w/ bait. i use several types of 6500 abus, diawa 30 h, avet lx mc cast, and a pro gear. I use a Lami 12' rated 8-16 ozs and a 13' century carbon metal. The set up i use works great for me for both rods..i'm 51,5'10', 210lbs, an good strength for my age....all factors to consider as you learn what will work best for you. BTW i thought i read somwhere that 30lb braid was similar to 17lb. mono in diameter...some correct me if i'm wrong. best of luck in this most fun endeaver to get the best ditance out of self and gear.


----------

